# Another modification idea:



## Boyd (Jun 12, 2011)

Take a Snapper rear engine rider with a 2 blade 41" mower deck,, remove rear axle and transmission. Find a good new never used surplus K62 or similar hydro transaxle and 12" garden tractor wheels with a one piece 1" hub that slides on K62 transaxle. Add 22" or 23" tires to 12" wheels. Cut, notch, fabricate so you can install the K62 transaxle where the old disc drive system was and have fun.


----------

